# 7-17 (pictorial)



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Before setting out . 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 

My new friend ! 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 

This stuff blew off the point almost all day . Look at some close in one the lighthouse is gone in another the towers are gone . Whatever it was was thick and the temperature would drop and rise accordingly. 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 

Big Bird 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 

What was he thinking 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 

Double 17"s 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 

Other 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 

Dont know what this was? Kinda made me think of a Seahorse. 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 

In the end no trout but .. 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-18 

Ok so now about the fishing report . Before even doing anything this BIRD walks , I guess you call it a walk but anyhow it has a bad sore on it head and wasnt looking good. I looked it over a bit and decided it came ashore for a reason and hopefully not to die. She was less than 2 feet from the canoe and sat and watched with one eye as I got set. After about 2 hours on the water I see a bird swimming towards me and guess what its the same bird and it come right to the canoe and looks at me ... makes a weird noise almost like a purr and then just swims off for the wall . Almost like saying Thanks . I am glad he was just taking a breather and hopefully he makes it.Got on the water about 9am and tried for a trout without success. Blue were thick and a pain and flounder were there but all TB's and got a few croakers and 1 large spot . Stayed outside the end for quite awhile searching for a trout but it never happened so I moved off to the burnt section and began catching a lot of croakers and small TB flounder. Schools of bunker came and went all the while being snacked on by larger fish that appeared to be bluefish. At about 3pm I started throwing through the pilings and nailed 7 flounder with 4 being keepers to 20.5" . Made another cast and got a 19.5" that went home with 2 sweet ladies in the pic(boat with the top) for a flounder and croaker dinner. 
AT 5pm my G/F shows up and I kingingly say wanna go for a ride ? She says YES ! Wow cant believe it but she gets barefoot and jumps in and off we go. I figure with only 1 rod I'd let her fish and be a "guide" . I wanted some spot for bait so I get her all straight but no spot ... made a few moves but still no spot but croakers and porgies were no problem for her. So we switch sides and go to the pilings in search of a flounder and after awhile when the tide picked up she was at about 50 percent hook up rate with 3 caught and a few croakers and small snappers. Sabiki with BWFB for the spot ..well croakers .. and gulp shrimp and swimming minnow for the flounder. I was throwing mostly 3 and 4 inch pogies . We stayed for about 1.5 hours and the wind wouldnt die and I had a fun paddle in to shore.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

That's just wrong man  I'm coming up to Del. before the end of the month!!!!

As always, nice pics/report


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

fingers-i'll come too!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yaks? I'll get Okimavich. The 3 of us can definitely crowd out The Flounder Pimp   or at least cast on top of him


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, lordy.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*awesome*

awesome as usual. Great pics.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Question... What kind of job do you have?


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

If I identify the fish, do I get a personal flounder-finding lesson? 

It's a pipe fish, and it is related to the seahorse.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Excellent call...*



Genghis said:


> If I identify the fish, do I get a personal flounder-finding lesson?
> 
> It's a pipe fish, and it is related to the seahorse.


...Genghis!


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

thanks for the pics and report. those burnt pilings are a flounder haven for sure!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

nice fish, with all the flatties you catch you must be going broke from the newspapers you have to buy to lay the fish on


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Genghis said:


> If I identify the fish, do I get a personal flounder-finding lesson?
> 
> It's a pipe fish, and it is related to the seahorse.


Sure come on up ... Just give me a day or 2 notice thats all .


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Nice report*

Excuse my ignorance, but what piece of water were you on?


----------

